# Job oversees



## Homeworker (Dec 19, 2016)

After countless job applications and interviews, I have finally got a job offer today. Unfortunately, it's in Germany and I don't know whether or not I should move over there. I got a position in Research and Development at hoecker-polytechnik but to be honest, I have never worked on any of the stuff they make/sell.

It feels extremely scary to move to another country, plus I'm not sure if I can do well in my job. Should I keep looking for jobs here or make the move?


----------



## jijir83 (Dec 19, 2016)

It's Europe. I'd move!

Ok... family and financial situation has something to do with it. I rent and have no family responsibility. I can pack up and go and have no real setback. If you get fired, then take 1-2 months to travel Europe then come back to search. It's really not that scary.

Unless you lied on your resume and interview, they know that you've never worked on any of their stuff or anything similar yet you fit what they are looking for and they gave you an offer. European companies don't recruit abroad lightly so I'd take the chance. You might not like the town they'll send you to but maybe there's a chance to go to their offices in other countries.

Only you know your personnel situation but don't let fear influence your decision. This is an awesome challenge and opportunity. But I'm bias. I'm addicted to traveling 

Sent from my SURTAB-722-3G-HD-1S using Tapatalk


----------



## RickJames (Dec 19, 2016)

Id give Germany a shot.  Nice country, pay should be good. Benefits and vacations there put US to shame.

If you dont like it, come back in a few years with experience and language.


----------



## Homeworker (Dec 20, 2016)

Thank you guys!! I think I was already leaning towards "yes" but now I definitely want to make the move! I'm so excited


----------



## thekzieg (Dec 20, 2016)

Homeworker said:


> Thank you guys!! I think I was already leaning towards "yes" but now I definitely want to make the move! I'm so excited


That is exciting! Keep us posted on how it goes!


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 20, 2016)

Only the ones who dare to go far will know how far they can go...or something like that meaning GO FOR IT!!!!!!!


----------



## RickJames (Dec 20, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> Only the ones who dare to go far will know how far they can go...or something like that meaning GO FOR IT!!!!!!!


I feel inspired.


----------



## jijir83 (Mar 11, 2017)

Homeworker said:


> Thank you guys!! I think I was already leaning towards "yes" but now I definitely want to make the move! I'm so excited


So did you go? How is it?

Looks like some new positions opened up through my job... I think I'm skipping town to Germany by end of year.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 12, 2017)

I made the jump to work internationally (New Zealand) and brought a wife and 2 kids with me. 

It's the hardest thing I've had to do, but having gone through it I now realize it wasn't that hard. The most challenging aspect was the financial side. Everything else was just paperwork...


----------



## Homeworker (Apr 25, 2017)

jijir83 said:


> So did you go? How is it?
> 
> Looks like some new positions opened up through my job... I think I'm skipping town to Germany by end of year.


I really like it so far! The hardest thing for me is the language for sure but everyone has been extremely nice so far. And YES you should come skipping over to Germany, it's amazing. 

Auf Wiedersehen!


----------



## jijir83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Awesome!


----------

